# ultra bike Kirchzarten - neue Streckenführung ohne Titisee, wie?



## NightRacer (21. Juni 2019)

Weiss schon jemand wie die geänderte Streckenführung zwischen Hinterzarten und Bärental ohne Titisee laufen wird?

beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## Cella (21. Juni 2019)

Strecke laut  Datasport:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Juni 2019)

Hi NightRacer


Wie fandest du den geänderten Streckenabschnitt ?

Ich fand ihn garnicht schlecht, wenn ich auch im Trailstück nicht ganz mein Tempo fahren konnte, da vor mir etwas Langsamere waren. Aber war nicht schlimm. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




NightRacer schrieb:


> Weiss schon jemand wie die geänderte Streckenführung zwischen Hinterzarten und Bärental ohne Titisee laufen wird?
> 
> beste Grüße
> 
> Michael


----------



## NightRacer (24. Juni 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi NightRacer
> 
> 
> Wie fandest du den geänderten Streckenabschnitt ?
> ...



Naja,

auf die Distanz von 108km macht ne Streckenänderung in der Größenordnung ja nicht viel aus.
Auf jeden Fall warens ca. 3,5km weniger Strecke, dafür ca. 100hm mehr.

Besagtes Trailstück ist man bisher ja immer hoch gefahren, das fand ich anstrengender...hrhrhr

Mir hats gepasst, Kein Bodenkontakt (wie letztes Jahr), super Wetter, gute Platzierung ;-)


beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juni 2019)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> auf die Distanz von 108km macht ne Streckenänderung in der Größenordnung ja nicht viel aus.
> Auf jeden Fall warens ca. 3,5km weniger Strecke, dafür ca. 100hm mehr.



Das stimmt. Auf 40 Km machts relativ gesehen deutlich mehr aus. 



> Besagtes Trailstück ist man bisher ja immer hoch gefahren, das fand ich anstrengender...hrhrhr
> 
> Mir hats gepasst, Kein Bodenkontakt (wie letztes Jahr), super Wetter, gute Platzierung ;-)
> 
> ...



Gut, dass du diesmal keinen Bodenkontakt hattest. Ich auch nicht. 
Ja, Temperatur - und wettertechnisch wars auch ideal gestern. 


Beste Grüße zurück
Martin


----------



## vni (27. Juni 2019)

Ja es war wieder sehr gut zu fahren, hatte leider bei  ca. 82km Bodenkontakt bin aber wieder aufgestiegen und zu ende gefahren.
Nach der Dusche dann zu den Sanitäter und danach ins Krankenhaus zu nähen. Aber ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder fahren.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2019)

Hi vni


Oje, da hattest du aber Pech.  Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung, dass die Verletzung möglichst schnell wieder verheilt.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




vni schrieb:


> Ja es war wieder sehr gut zu fahren, hatte leider bei  ca. 82km Bodenkontakt bin aber wieder aufgestiegen und zu ende gefahren.
> Nach der Dusche dann zu den Sanitäter und danach ins Krankenhaus zu nähen. Aber ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder fahren.


----------



## vni (28. Juni 2019)

Danke, ich hatte ja keine Schmerzen nur Schürfwunden und Bluterguss und eine Platzwunde.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. Juni 2019)

vni schrieb:


> Danke, ich hatte ja keine Schmerzen nur Schürfwunden und Bluterguss und eine Platzwunde.



Bitte - ahja, da hattest du noch Glück im Unglück sozusagen.


----------



## baloo (5. September 2019)

Ist eigentlich schon ein Datum festgelegt für 2020?


----------



## Tischgrill (26. September 2019)

Nein, und Zukunft des Rennens laut deren Homepage soll ungewiss sein wegen stark gestiegener Umweltschutz-Hürden. Ende Oktober soll weiter entschieden werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. September 2019)

Hi Tischgrill


Oje es wäre sehr übel, wenn das Rennen auch noch wegfallen würde, wie so einige! in den letzten paar Jahren. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Tischgrill schrieb:


> Nein, und Zukunft des Rennens laut deren Homepage soll ungewiss sein wegen stark gestiegener Umweltschutz-Hürden. Ende Oktober soll weiter entschieden werden


----------



## Tischgrill (26. September 2019)

Zukunft des ULTRA Bike ungewiss Ultra Bike Marathon Black Forest Kirchzarten Hochschwarzwald - News Details
					

Der Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon startet auch wieder dieses Jahr in Kirchzarten im Südschwarzwald. Sei beim größten Mountainbike Wettkampfrennen dabei oder nimm als Zuschauer teil. Erfahre mehr...



					www.ultra-bike.de
				




Wir sind halt keine Fussballer oder von der Autolobby, sondern halt nur die "blöden Radfahrer". 
Neue Führung, alte Probleme. Die alte Führung hat nicht umsonst genervt das Handtuch geworfen vor einigen Jahren. Wobei ich der neuen vollauf vertraue, aber irgendwann sind auch die machtlos.


----------



## baloo (4. November 2019)

Weiss man schon was Neues? Die UItra Biker wollten doch Ende Oktober informieren wie es weiter geht?! Hoffenentlich gute News !!!


----------



## Tischgrill (5. November 2019)

Nein, die Homepage-Info ist nach wie vor unverändert.

Im positiven Fall, und sollte er wieder am üblichen Termin stattfinden, werde ich nächstes Jahr aber dann nicht dabei sein, da vor meiner Haustüre in Stuttgart Rennrad-DM ist und im Rahmen dessen ein Jedermann-Rennen ausgetragen wird um den 20. Juni 2020 herum. 
Die 17. Teilnahme beim Ultrabike von mir muss also warten.


----------



## Cella (6. November 2019)

Leider schlechte Neuigkeiten... sehr schade. Bleibt nur auf 2021 zu hoffen Link


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. November 2019)

Als ob das nur an dem Auerhuhn liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

